# Joerg's bolt shooting SlingXbow



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Im sure you guys have seen this, but just to let you know its way awesome. Anyone built this yet? Man I got to have one. Looks like tons of fun.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Shooting one of those flechette bolts with a handheld slingshot also seems doable. Has anyone tried out Joerg's idea yet?


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i have and it works great........

that is until the trigger broke. nothing serious execpt you cant get a grip good luck in the slingshot world


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I've tried shooting the flechettes with a slingshot, and I'm planning on making a sling-X-bow out of MDF.
I haven't crippled my hands with them yet, so they work well!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What is the poundage of your bands pandaman.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

haven't really measured, but it was triple TB black.


----------



## bski (Dec 27, 2010)

wow joerge is no coward thats for sure............when he takes the bunnybuster and pulls those wicked little bolts behind his head............wow thats hardcore slingshot stuff for sure....very impressed..........happy new year all..........................


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Maybe too scary, Lol


----------

